# FW Jones and Son, Ltd.



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Ouch*

Well at least you found out why; sometimes in business ( I'm sure you know ) you get cut out never told. He will probably live to regret that attitude. Maybe he doesn't like your politics? Just a bump in the road but it sure feels personal, no?


----------

